# What song is this??



## BillyB (Dec 31, 2014)

I was watching a review on youtube of a guitar that I am buying soon and the guy showing the guitar played this piece of acoustic music that I really loved and I want to know what the song is. I have no idea if its even classical music but it sounded like it.






1:42-2:02


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

The term "classical music" covers quite a wide range of styles and genre and eras.

One thing it does not cover is smooth jazz, which is what the 1:42 to 2:02 bit is.

The most direct way to find out what a piece is is to contact the uploader. 

On the other hand, the people here also represent a wide range of musical tastes, though, so if it's an actual song and not just something made for this ad, then there may well be someone here who knows what it is.


----------

